# Scolopendra cingulata "Black"



## Xenomorph (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

The animals are 59 km south of Tel-Aviv and a big advantage for breeding the animals is just awakening from their winter dormancy. So you have to save the three-month hibernation. It is used to deposit a spermatophore that the male animals.

I have yesterday, all 6 animals determined sex, and lo and behold as luck would have it, it was -3.3- 3 female and 3 male. In 8 - 12 weeks, the first mating attempts to start.

Have fun with the pictures 
Sandro


----------



## Gsc (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome pics- good luck on breeding!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 23, 2011)

That's neat. That will be one on my list. I'm still gathering info and experience with centipedes, though.


----------



## Bill S (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice looking animals.  How big are they?


----------



## JanPhilip (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. I was contemplating getting a few of them my self, realy beautifull pede! Good luck on the breedingattemts, let us know how it goes and how you keep the pedes before / after etc.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 24, 2011)

Ranging in size from 8-10 cm

Once there is something new I'll let you know

thanks for the nice words!

regards
Sandro


----------



## Athelas (Feb 24, 2011)

Great camera work. Excellent specimens!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interested in animal behavior? Visit The Birds and the Bees: Things you were
afraid to ask about the secret lives of animals.  http://bird-n-bee.blogspot.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 24, 2011)

Great photos AND sexing details:clap:

Look at those elongated gonopods...sexy!


----------



## micheldied (Feb 24, 2011)

Am I the only one who can't see the pictures???


----------



## Draiman (Feb 24, 2011)

micheldied said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pictures???


I can't see them either lol.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi,

Ask me why you do not see them ....

But you can on my HP as well as the photos are uploaded here is the direct link

http://german-scolopender.de/artspezifisch/

best regards
Sandro


----------



## micheldied (Feb 25, 2011)

Holy moly
What beauties!


----------



## H. laoticus (Feb 25, 2011)

I can see them.  Nice centipedes there and good luck breeding.


----------

